# الداعيه مصطفي حسني و هدوم البنات ههههههههههههههه



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (20 ديسمبر 2010)

*خلاصه التخلف العقلي...*

*[YOUTUBE]1cEKuYn_3bQ[/YOUTUBE]*

*الرسول مش هينفع تقابليه بالهدوم دي يا نهي ههههههههههههههه:crazy_pil*​


----------



## zama (21 ديسمبر 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

الداعية / مصطفي حسني ، عايز يقلد الداعية / عمرو خالد بأسلوبه البسيط السلسل ..

الداعية / مصطفي حسني ، أسلوبه الضمني يدل علي مدي أنفلات شهوته ..

==

لا أختلف مع رقي القلب و المظهر معاً ، 

لكن لي تحفظ بسيط بمعاملة البنت كأنها مصدر الشهوة و الخطيئة ، أنها مصدر الفتنة .. 

لماذا لم نأخذ بعين الأعتبار _ كنوع من التقدير للبنت _ أن الولد ممكن أن يثيرها بمظهره الرجولي ؟؟

مثال : مظهر الرجل بمايوه ع البحر ، غيرها من المواقف ..

==

*رسالة بسيطة موجهة للأخوة المسلمين ..*

لو كنتم تحاربون الخطية بعينها (( ذلك هدف منشود )) فلابد أن تحاربوها بكافة أركانها ،

تحاربوا خروج الرجل الجارح لحياء البنت و العكس لأن هدفنا الخلاص لكلاهما ..

أما بأسلوب الداعية / مصطفي حسني ، فأنكم تحقرون من شأن المرأة الذي رفع الإسلام من شأنها 

_ بحسب زعمكم _ و أيضاً تحقرون من شأن الرجل بوصفه حيوان لديه غريزة دون لجام يستثار بأي شئ 

كالجرو اللاهث و راء طعامه ..

==

أشكرك جوسبل ع الخبر ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*يا جماعه من فضلكم نراعى اننا فى قسم الاخبار وبلاش نخالف القوانين 
اى تعليق خارج اطار الموضوع بعد كده  سيحذف فورا 
سلام ونعمه *


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*مقال للسيده اسعاد يونس من جريده المصري اليوم تعليقا ضمنيا علي الفيديو*​ 
*■ تساؤل طرحه الدكتور خالد منتصر حول شائعات شطب وزير التعليم لدرس الجهاز التناسلى من منهج تالتة إعدادى، متمنيا أن يكون الخبر كاذبا وصادرا عن المتصحرين فكريا.. ملقيا اللوم على المجتمع الذى يعانى من ازدواجية.. يتكلم فى السر عن الجنس ليل نهار وعندما يخرج للعلن يدّعى الورع والتقوى والتعفف وعدم الفضول والرغبة. *​ 
*■ ولكنى للمرة الأولى سأختلف مع الدكتور خالد.. أنا مع إزالة أى معلومات جنسية من مناهج الطلبة.. ومن أى مناهج.. يعنى ما حبوكش يعنى.. ما هى باقى المعلومات متشالة.. اشمعنى ده يعنى اللى حايفضل؟! *​

*■ فى بلاد الكفرة والزنادقة والعالم اللى داخلة النار حدف دى.. مهما عملوا.. انشاالله يطلعوا القمر فى اليوم ميت مرة كأنهم راكبين أسانسير مجمع التحرير.. يقومون بتدريس مادة اسمها بيوبرتى عن أعراض سن البلوغ.. يجيبوا العيال بدءا من سن العاشرة.. العيال اللى دارسة تشريح من وهمّا فى بطن أمهم.. ويشرحولهم ويأهلوهم للأعراض التى ستظهر على أجسامهم.. وبيفصلوا فى الكورس ده الولاد عن البنات عشان يتم التدريس بحرية وراحة، بعيدا عن الإحراج.. وبيجيبوا الأهالى يشرحولهم حايدرّسوا لأولادهم إيه بالظبط بعد استئذانهم ولهم حرية الرفض والقبول.. وبيعملوا تسجيل فيديو للحصص عشان الأهالى تتأكد إن المدرسين قاموا بطرح المعلومات العلمية دون إضافة أى فليفور أو مكسبات طعم للمادة.. يعنى دون إضافة أى آراء أو انطباعات شخصية.. وعشان الواد والبنت يعرفوا إيه اللى فى جسمهم ده.. ويتعاملوا مع تغييراته إزاى.. ويحموه ويدافعوا عنه ويحصنوه من الأمراض والميكروبات إلخ. *​ 
*■ إنما إحنا حاجة تانية.. إحنا المستنيرين المتعلمين المؤمنين الورعين المؤدبين المتقدمين علميا وتكنولوجيا.. ما ينفعش معانا الكلام الفاضى ده.. بقى إحنا بنقول صوت المرأة عورة نقوم نرسم حاجاتها على لوحات وتابلوهات وبلاوى من دى؟؟.. والمدرس يقعد يشاور بالعصاية كده على مواطن العفة عينى عينك قدام الصبيان.. دول قنابل موقوتة.. كل عيل من دول شايل بمبة جواه بتعمل تيك تيك تيك.. لو مالاقاش بنت يطلع فيها كبته بيتدور عالواد اللى جنبه. *​ 
*■ إنت ما شفتش الشيخ الشاب القمور وهو لابس بنطلون جينز محزق وواقف بيلقى درس على قناة تليفزيونية وهو حاطط مانيكانات لابسه البودى والاسترتش تحت الحجاب.. وعمال يشاور على مواطن العفة ويتألم ويتأوه إنه مضطر يشاور ويركز بالعصاية عالحاجات ويشرح إن الحجاب ما يتلبسش عالحاجات دى؟؟.. ده كان برنامج مسلى جدا.. أرجو الاطلاع يا دكتور قبل ما توجه دعوة ماجنة زى دى بتدريس الجهاز التناسلى. *​ 
*■ إحنا أقصى علم ممكن ياخده الولد.. ومش حانتكلم عالبنات.. هو إنه يروح يسأل أبوه عما يقبع فى النصف الأسفل من جسمه.. فالأب يضرب لخمة ويشخط فيه ويقوله امشى خش على أودتك.. فالواد يدخل عشان يتعامل مع نفسه ويكتشف بقى العالم الغريب.. وينزل ياخد درس خصوصى عند البوابين والسواقين وأطفال الشوارع البالغين.. *​ 
*■ وبعدين يا أخى ربنا ما يجعلك من قطاعين الأرزاق.. عايز العيال تفهم؟؟.. أمال بيزنس الفتاوى ده يعيش على إيه؟؟.. دايرة الاستثمار والأموال التى تضخ بجنون فى البيزنس ده تروح فين؟؟.. نعيش إزاى إحنا من غير فتاوى إرضاع الكبير وحرمانية شراء الكوسة والخيار صحاح ووجوب تقطيعهم ترنشات قبل الدخول على بنات الأسرة.. مع جواز شراء الموز صحيحا عشان بيتفعص.. وحرمانية القعاد عالكراسى والجو ده؟؟.. إنت شكلك قابض م الموساد عشان تدمر اقتصاد البلد وتقضى عالمشروعات الاستثمارية والأموال التى تضخ فى القنوات التليفزيونية اللى رجعوها دى.. نعمل إيه إحنا بدون قضايا تحرش وهتك عرض واغتصاب المدرسين للطلبة والطالبات. *​ 
*■ طب لما يدرسوا المادة دى للعيال يغتصبوهم إزاى بقى؟!.. والعيال لما يفهموا حايتحرشوا ببعض ويقطعوا أعضاء بعض إزاى؟!.. مش دى أرزاق للصحف اللى بتنشر والمحامين اللى بيترافعوا ورسوم المحاكم اللى بتتدفع؟.. ولما الناس تفهم نعمل إيه فى الخسارة الفادحة اللى حاتصيب دايرة التقاضى بأكملها؟!.. نُص قضايا الطلاق والخلع أسبابها خيبة جنسية وجهل وحمورية وعنطزة ذكورية.. نقفل بقى؟.. بلاش.. نسرح بلب وسودانى بدل ما كنا سارحين بقضية ختان الإناث ونازلين فتى ورغى ف كل حتة.. *​ 
*■ يعملوا إيه دكاترة الشقق والمستوصفات والعيادات المشبوهة اللى بيعملوا عمليات إجهاض وترقيع غشاء بكارة واللاذى منه.. مش كل دول ماحدش حايعبرهم لو العيال فهمت النيلة اللى شايلينها فى أجسامهم دى بيتعمل بيها إيه وما يتعملش إيه؟!.. نقفل الملاجئ بقى اللى مليانة عيال مولودة ومرمية تحت الكبارى بسبب إن البنات فهموا ووعيوا؟.. بتوع تجارة الأطفال يروحوا يعنى؟.. نبطل ننتج أطفال شوارع بقى؟.. دا إحنا بنتحدى العالم فى القدرة الإنتاجية لأطفال الشوارع.. وابتدينا نصدرهم حتى.. نقفل أوكار الدعارة اللى مزروعة فى الأبواب الخلفية للكافيهات؟! *​ 
*■ نوقف النشاط الاستثمارى بتاع «اشحنلى وأعرضلك»؟.. نقضى على مواقع البورنو العربى اللى ملت النت ببنات محجبات ومنقبات مش فاهمين أى حاجة ومتساقين زى البهايم عشان يتصوروا وهما مش عارفين؟.. حانهزر بقى يا دكتور؟! *​ 
*■ شركات الأدوية تجيب ضُرفها عشان بضاعة الأمراض التناسلية حاتبور؟.. عايز الناس ما يجيلهاش إيدز وفيروس سى وباقى الليستة؟! *​ 
*■ لما البنات تفهم.. الثقافة الذكورية المتعصبة والحَجْر والقهر والظلم وضيق الأفق والتعصب والغباوة ونفشة الصدر والفار اللى لابس بدلة أسد حاتنهار.. *​ 
*■ أنا أقولك حاجة أحسن.. بدل ما تنادى بتدريس الثقافة الجنسية، مطالبا بأن يتعرف الأولاد على نصفهم الأسفل.. نادى بقطع النصف الأسفل ده من أصله.. ورميه فى الزبالة.. انشاالله لمدة ربع قرن بس.. تخيل نوع السلام الذى سنعيش فيه.. وكم الحناجر التى ستخرس.. والقنوات اللى حاتقفل.. والحمقة اللى حاتفش.. كأنك رميت مية ساقعة على براد بيغلى.. يمكن ساعتها نفوق لحقيقة إن الإنسان عنده نص فوقانى ويحمل داخل تجويف دماغه حاجة اسمها مخ مش طبق كشك ساقع. *​


----------



## girgis2 (21 ديسمبر 2010)

*صدمني الفيديو ده*

*لكن عجبني بصراحة مقال السيدة اسعاد يونس*

*أما بالنسبة لموضوع الحشمة اللي اتكلم عليها الداعية ده اللي انا أول مرة أسمع عنه أو أشوفه بصراحة*

*فلو ركنا مسألة الدين على جنب شوية ولو أخدنا الموضوع من وجهة نظر ما يليق وما لا يليق وبالعقل والمنطق هنقول الآتي: *

*ما لا يليق في الموضة ان الشخص سواء كان راجل أو ست يكون مليان شوية ويلبس حاجة ضيقة لأنه بالشكل ده هيبقى محذق*

*والعكس صحيح برضة يعني لا يليق أن يكون الشخص نحيف ويروح لابس هدوم واسعة لأنه هيكون متبهدل في هدومه*

*ما لا يليق أيضا موضة الشباب بتسقيط البنطلون حتى لو كان في بوكسر*

*بوكسر آيه وخيبة آية*

*وخلاصة القول بصراحة لو كان هذا الداعية ومن يوافقونه على كلامه أن كل المانيكان اللي جابهم دول مش محتشمين وطلع لبسهم كلهم شرك في حين انهم في رأيي الشخصي في منتهى الحشمة والوقار وعلى الموضة ولايق على أجسامهم اللبس ده*

*فأنا عندي حل يرضيهم كلهم*

*أنتوا تلبسوا البنات والسيدات شوالات*

*كل واحده تيجي تخرج بره بيتها كلفتوها على طول بشوال يغطيها كدة من أعلى رأسها حتى أسفل قدميها*

*عشان لو حد شافها يفتكرها شوال أو كيس زبالة كبير معدي*

*ونقول هيييييييييه*

*مفيش فتنة للرجل بعد كدة*


*ربنا يرحم*​


----------



## marmora jesus (21 ديسمبر 2010)

اما حاجة غريبة صحيح
بس المقال جامد اوي وكلامه جامد
بصراحة لا تعليق علي الفيديو او المقال لاني مش عارفة اعلق​


----------



## mm4jesus (3 يناير 2011)

ايه دا هو ساب الدعايه واشتغل في الفاشون
عموما لاتعليق عالفيديو بصراحه لاني مابطيقهوش اساسا وبحس انه شخصيه بطيئه اه خليها بطيئه ماشي


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (3 يناير 2011)

*البنطلون ده مينفعشي تقابل بيه ربنا !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
 لكن ينفع تقابله وهى مموتة حد مالوش أى ذنب غير إنه مسيحى !!!!!!!!!!
حقيقى ناس فاضية ومش لاقية حاجة تقولها ربنا يرحمنا 
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (3 يناير 2011)

*ياراجل دى المرأة كلها فتنة
هتتتعب روحك ليه
اعوذ بالله من غضب الله يا شيخ​*


----------

